# time



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

time comes and goes
it never seems to take long
before today becomes tomorrow

like the morning rain
or a sunny afternoon
the deep dark night

time just keeps moving on
the seasons will change
our bodies will wither

time will see us all out
and the memories will fade
but time will keep passing

time has no limits
it will never end
only humans understand time

clouds will pass by
waves will come ashore
when you and i are no more


----------



## Sonata (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice one although I am not certain about the line 



> waves will come a sure



as I do not understand what you mean by "a sure".


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

not sure if it's spelt right..when a wave hits the sea sure..thanks


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 5, 2015)

I often think this way, escorial. As a kid, it always seemed strange to me that things go on after we die. I've kinda got used to the idea now but it still has an eerie kind of feel to it.

btw, the word you want is ashore.


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

thanks..jenthepen


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 5, 2015)

*embraces the i-r-poof-of-it*

nice threads, dude!


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Cheers 3X


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Oct 5, 2015)

time was always a concept that I was fascinated by, and what you wrote summarizes it very well. well done


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks bspn


----------



## Nellie (Oct 5, 2015)

I am fascinated by time, therefore this poem is fascinating to me. 

Except this verse:



> time has no limits
> it will never end
> only humans understand time




I don't understand time. Why can't time stand still? Why does it go on and on.... What's it like forever? :-k


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Nellie think of a world without time...you will experience seasons and aging like animals..time is a totally human concept or a cognitive process just like animals...


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 5, 2015)

> clouds will pass by
> waves will come ashore
> when you and i are no more




I love this... That sense of life being ephemeral and fleeting -- the clouds keep moving, the tides continue, and everything in nature just keeps going about its business, taking no notice of our living, suffering, or passing. We are but a breath.


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

In a nutshell dude..thanks man


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

Time is weird ... depends on what you are doing, and who you are doing it with...when I was going through cancer.. time was strange...  and when mom was dying... time moved different.. and nights can be realllly long.. or not... Time moves toooo sloooow or too fast... or not at all...Love this Escorial... fabulous!


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Time is weird ... depends on what you are doing, and who you are doing it with...when I was going through cancer.. time was strange...  and when mom was dying... time moved different.. and nights can be realllly long.. or not... Time moves toooo sloooow or too fast... or not at all...Love this Escorial... fabulous!



Your time is unique to you alone...your words often make time stand still....


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice one escorial, your last verse particularly hit home!

Good work!


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks howling wolf...the poem was built around that verse...I want to write bigger pieces...ta


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

escorial said:


> Your time is unique to you alone...your words often make time stand still....




sometimes , my fabulous friend... there is not enough time...


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Time is so precious jul's.... One often forgets that


----------



## kbsmith (Oct 5, 2015)

time never changes. things within it change. time is the thread of consciousness itself, without it, we have no memory, make no choices. The illusion of our perception of time is the very thing that makes us human. we are all helplessly enslaved by it.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> Nellie think of a world without time...you will experience seasons and aging like animals..time is a totally human concept or a cognitive process just like animals...



Feeling the flow of time and understanding time are two different things. As humans, we understand the flow of time and what it is _like to live in time_.

But, we do not understand time. There are two concepts humans struggle with that are intertwined with "time." The concept of _zero_ and _infinity_. We don't know when time started or when it will or if it can end. Therefore, we cannot understand time which is based on length and numbers (so far as it effects us and so far as we can tell). 

As far as time being a human concept... it is a word humans use to describe the start to the end of things. But, "time" surly existed before humans did. If you think time and humans were created simultaneously, you have some serious work to do proving the current scientific theories wrong.

_(Sorry, not sure if this is 100% on topic, but it seems like a fair discussion concerning content in the poem)_


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 6, 2015)

Strictly speaking, I think escorial is correct - time is a human concept; animals notice change but don't relate it to _time_. We invented the concept in order to communicate and measure changes.

Either way, the poem works and, once again, escorial's work has set everyone thinking.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 6, 2015)

*c-r-o-c-h-e-t-s, crochets*


----------



## Nellie (Oct 6, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> Feeling the flow of time and understanding time are two different things. As humans, we understand the flow of time and what it is _like to live in time_.
> 
> But, we do not understand time. There are two concepts humans struggle with that are intertwined with "time." The concept of _zero_ and _infinity_. We don't know when time started or when it will or if it can end. Therefore, we cannot understand time which is based on length and numbers (so far as it effects us and so far as we can tell).
> 
> ...



Well, I personally don't understand time. Sometimes, in my life, time, so it seems, stands still, moves too fast and disappears. And as Mesfalcon said, we don't know when time started nor when it will end. And especially since some believe in an everlasting life, how can one know when time begins or ends? 

"Time" as a word is used by humans, but time as a concept wasn't created by humans. Time is something on-going, no beginning, no ending.

Have any of you read "A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking? Very interesting.

I wrote a poem on this same subject after reading his book several years back.


----------



## escorial (Oct 6, 2015)

It's just a poem not a thesis on time


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 6, 2015)

Again, another well written piece and a much thought of and debated theme. It's all been said above, so, thanks and I like it.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Oct 6, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> I often think this way, escorial. As a kid, it always seemed strange to me that things go on after we die. I've kinda got used to the idea now but it still has an eerie kind of feel to it.
> 
> btw, the word you want is ashore.



I once watched a Youtube article talking about all the wondrous things that would happen on earth in the next billions of years. And I was really sad because I knew I'de never see it. We don't see our past and we don't see our future. We come and go.

But then I realized even if I lived for a billion years, I still would miss something. So I learned to stop reaching and be content. Quality over quantity, right


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Oct 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> time comes and goes
> it never seems to take long
> before today becomes tomorrow
> 
> ...



There's been days I felt just like this. I wonder if they come more and more often as you age...

This poem is slow and wistful and at the end I half-wondered whether the 'you and I' was the author and the reader or the author and a significant other. I pictured the author and a significant other standing on the shores of beach like a metaphor for standing on the shores of time and tide. If it was the latter, it was even more poetic. The words aren't epic in that sense, but I can empathize with it effortlessly. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

Double Post.

Apologies!


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Strictly speaking, I think escorial is correct - time is a human concept; animals notice change but don't relate it to _time_. We invented the concept in order to communicate and measure changes.
> 
> Either way, the poem works and, once again, escorial's work has set everyone thinking.



 If you mean it does not have a physical shape or form but exists as an idea, you would be technically correct. 

 I would argue other life forms that are not human "feel" time as their bodies get older, experience days pass, but do not understand what exactly they are feeling. Which is what I take it Nellie was saying, sure, we can measure time in numbers, but we cannot quite _understand_ it and have trouble putting it in words. Just because we invented it, doesn't necessarily mean we understand it.

_*escorial, you are right, this is not a thesis on time, but when you write about things like this, time, God, certain emotions, people tend to naturally pitch in their opinion on the subject, right?

_A good poem creates disscussion. Eventually the talk may stray from the poem but, if it gave people a reason to converse and think - you did a good thing! Don't view this as "oh, they aren't talking about MY poem anymore." We are here conversing _because _of your poem.


----------

